# A very simple security buzzer



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a simple wireless motion sensor that works great.. I have sold a few of these and people have all loved them..

http://www.aaadooropeners.com/drivewayalert.htm


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought about wireless, but I am an electrician so I figured I would wire it. I also don't like the idea of a motion sensor, the dog can set it off. 

I would like a solid system that won't accidentally go off. 

I appreciate the link and recommendation, tho.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I did a super simple system for an out building that used micro switches on the doors. They where wired NC in series, opening a door cut power to an ice cube, this then pulled in another cube that triggered a horn, and latched itself ( holding contact). A 12 volt PS, small gel cell, 2 diodes and a key switch rounded out the install.


----------

